
Show HN: CutEm for iOS – makes your video without pauses - niknamelogin
http://laconiatrimvideo.com
======
coralreef
Some sort of sample video showing what it actually does would be ideal

~~~
niknamelogin
your right! here some promo
[https://youtu.be/nTboiPfpc70](https://youtu.be/nTboiPfpc70)

